# Interface killing boot times...

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I am not sure what is going on, but I have a server configured with net.enp2s0 to a static address. My configuration is by the book and I added net.enp2s0 to the default runlevel. It is a symlink to net.lo per the guide. Upon booting everything waits 50sec for net.enp2s0, but it never comes up. I cannot figure out what is wrong and have been over the book a hundred times. What information do you need?

```

dc01 ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_enp2s0="193.0.0.201/24"

routes_enp2s0="default via 193.0.0.254"

dns_servers_enp2s0="127.0.0.1 8.8.8.8"

dc01 ~ # l /etc/init.d

...

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     8 Feb 14 00:06 net.enp2s0 -> ./net.lo

...

dc01 ~ # rc-update

               binfmt | boot                                   

             bootmisc | boot                                   

               cronie |      default                           

                devfs |                                 sysinit

                dmesg |                                 sysinit

                 fsck | boot                                   

             hostname | boot                                   

              hwclock | boot                                   

              keymaps | boot                                   

            killprocs |                        shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                                 sysinit

                local |      default nonetwork                 

           localmount | boot                                   

             loopback | boot                                   

              modules | boot                                   

             mount-ro |                        shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                                   

           net.enp2s0 |      default                           

             netmount |      default                           

                 ntpd |      default                           

               procfs | boot                                   

                 root | boot                                   

            savecache |                        shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                           

                 swap | boot                                   

               sysctl | boot                                   

                sysfs |                                 sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default                           

         termencoding | boot                                   

         tmpfiles.dev |                                 sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                                   

                 udev |                                 sysinit

              urandom | boot                                   

            zram-init | boot

```

The zram is for /tmp and swap. This server has BTRFS RAID1 on the disks, but since it only does AD, DHCP, DNS, and VPN coupled to 16GiB of RAM, I use 2GiB for swap and 10GiB for /tmp, whihc makes compiling software MUCH faster. No reads or writes to the disk until it stores the final output files.

Anyway, what's wrong here?

*UPDATE*

The guide I followed is linked here.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

OK, here is some strangeness. I deleted the local symlink to net.lo and recreated it using the entire path and now it seems to work?

```

dc01 ~ # rc-update del net.enp2s0

 * service net.enp2s0 removed from runlevel default

dc01 ~ # rm /etc/init.d/net.enp2s0

rm: remove symbolic link '/etc/init.d/net.enp2s0'? y

dc01 ~ # ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.enp2s0

dc01 ~ # rc-service net.enp2s0 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface enp2s0

 *   193.0.0.201/24 ...

RTNETLINK answers: File exists

 *     Address 193.0.0.201/24 already existed!

 *     2: enp2s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP group default qlen 1000 inet 193.0.0.201/24 brd 193.0.0.255 scope global enp2s0 valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever                            [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 193.0.0.254 ...                                        [ ok ]

```

I am going to reboot and see if we are good.

*UPDATE*

That did it. It boots in about three seconds. For some reason I cannot symlink in /etc/init.d, I have to give the full path to the original file AND the symlink. Now I am good. Thank you for reading this. Maybe it can help somebody in the future.

----------

